# Is my doe pregnant?



## cindy78 (Apr 25, 2013)

Do you think my doe is pregnant? I believe she was bred sometime in November. I don't know the exact date. I didn't suspect she was pregnant til I noticed her left teet (I dont know if that is what its called lol) has gotten a lil more swollen than normal. but it hasn't really changed in size since I noticed. I just noticed that about a week or so ago. Last time she kidded was a year ago and she stopped milking 6-8 months ago. Last time she was pregnant, she didn't show very much and her vulva seemed to be swollen throughout her whole pregnancy. Her milk started coming in a few weeks before she kidded. Here's a pic of her udder n her vulva n a top view of belly. Any response would be appreciated. Thanks in advance! Sorry for the sideway pics! 
















Top view


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Apr 25, 2013)

I'd venture a guess to say no. 

Even if you put her due date based on the last day in Nov, she'd be around 145 days now. Based on any of those photos, I don't see a  day 145+ pregnant goat there.


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't think so.  What breed is she?


----------



## cindy78 (Apr 25, 2013)

alsea1 said:
			
		

> I don't think so.  What breed is she?


She's a Nubian mix I think. I found a pic of her last year 10 days before she kidded. She had 2 kids. Her milk didn't really fill up til the day before. Not a very good pic. But maybe I'll have to wait n see if she goes into heat.


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Time will tell I guess


----------



## cindy78 (May 8, 2013)

alsea1 said:
			
		

> Time will tell I guess


She is pregnant ! Her udder has been filling up since this last post . I lost my calendar so I can't find the actual date I bred her. (I thought it was November ) Just wanted to let you know and thanks for the reply!


----------



## Missy (May 8, 2013)

lol, ruined my fun! I was about to say I thought so! Ah, more baby waiting threads!


----------

